# Maxpedition alternatives



## LightCannon (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I was just wondering if you guys knew of any cheaper alternatives to Maxpedition packs. I'd love to shell out for one, but, being a student, I can't justify that cost, especially in this economy. The search function didn't turn up anything, so hopefully I can get some answers.

Currently, I'm looking at the 5.11 PUSH pack and the cheapo Leapers UTG pack.

Many thanks!


----------



## Niconical (Dec 13, 2009)

I tend to wear 5.11, carry Maxpedition, but from what I've seen the 5.11 bags and pouches seem good. I've played with the PUSH pack, don't own it though, and a google of "UTG pack" brought up a very different thing, a "standard" backpack rather than the shoulder/side type bag that is the PUSH. 

Which is it you're looking for, backpack for laptop, A4 folder, books etc, or a shoulder/side bag, small items, bottle of water, cellphone, flashlight etc?


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 13, 2009)

Niconical said:


> I tend to wear 5.11, carry Maxpedition, but from what I've seen the 5.11 bags and pouches seem good. I've played with the PUSH pack, don't own it though, and a google of "UTG pack" brought up a very different thing, a "standard" backpack rather than the shoulder/side type bag that is the PUSH.
> 
> Which is it you're looking for, backpack for laptop, A4 folder, books etc, or a shoulder/side bag, small items, bottle of water, cellphone, flashlight etc?


I'm leaning towards something smaller and more ergonomic for day-trips and other short-distance expeditions, but anything goes, really.


----------



## Cuso (Dec 13, 2009)

This section of EDCF should give you some reading to do...:thumbsup:

http://edcforums.com/index.php?board=33.0

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Niconical (Dec 13, 2009)

What's the budget for it?

I see online that the PUSH is around $50, so at least that much I suppose?


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 13, 2009)

Niconical said:


> What's the budget for it?
> 
> I see online that the PUSH is around $50, so at least that much I suppose?


Hopefully under 60 bucks.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Take a look at CountyComms tactical nylon gear lots of nice well made bags proces are good too http://www.countycomm.com/index1.htm


----------



## Niconical (Dec 13, 2009)

Vinniec5 said:


> Take a look at CountyComms tactical nylon gear lots of nice well made bags proces are good too http://www.countycomm.com/index1.htm


 
That EOD utility bag looks good, especially at $24.


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, guys. I'll report back if I have any other questions.


----------



## Vinniec5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Niconical I have the EOD bag (reg size) , Range bag and Responder pouch/bag all are excellent. Esp the Range Bag which is covered in Molle attachments I use it at the moment as a Bail-out bag base and have added alot of Molle gear i wasnt using at the moment to add external pockets to it. the EOD bag i use as a radio carrier and keep grim-loc connectors on it to attach to the Range bag when needed so my Motorola doesn't grow legs. I keep extras on the Range bag too for other equipment to hang in a hurry


----------



## QtrHorse (Dec 13, 2009)

Niconical said:


> That EOD utility bag looks good, especially at $24.


 
I have that EOD bag and it's okay. I prefer the County Comm Bail Out Bag, it has more zippered and velcro accessory pockets. You can seperate your items much easier. I have the large version. The EOD bag is more for just stuffing items in one compartment.


----------



## jp2515 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cuso said:


> This section of EDCF should give you some reading to do...:thumbsup:
> 
> http://edcforums.com/index.php?board=33.0
> 
> Good luck on your hunt.



Oh yes, might want to register and take a look over there. Lots of reading to do and decisions to make. 



Vinniec5 said:


> Take a look at CountyComms tactical nylon gear lots of nice well made bags proces are good too http://www.countycomm.com/index1.htm


I'd say the CC BOB is the most popular style bag out there today. Been to a few gun shows and there are many people walking around with that style of bag.


----------



## Boy SureFire (Dec 13, 2009)

LA Police Gear has some nice stuff, I got a 3Day Diplomat Pack that I've been EDCing for the current school semester ( College books are getting heaver:thinking. It's got lots of space plus MOLLE points, and compression straps. 

Diplomat Tactical 2-Day Sorte Backpack - Closeout $17.99 in OD green, BK, and Coyote

LA Police Gear 3 Day Backpack $29.99 in OD green, BK, and Coyote

Tactical Gear Medium Modular Style Assault Pack - GREAT DEAL $38.40


----------



## LightCannon (Dec 13, 2009)

Boy SureFire said:


> LA Police Gear has some nice stuff, I got a 3Day Diplomat Pack that I've been EDCing for the current school semester ( College books are getting heaver:thinking. It's got lots of space plus MOLLE points, and compression straps.
> 
> Diplomat Tactical 2-Day Sorte Backpack - Closeout $17.99 in OD green, BK, and Coyote
> 
> ...


LA Police Gear has a 25% off deal on Maxpedition...would be be worth it to shell out the extra money, or would one of the three items above work fine? I don't plan on putting any particularly rough use on them, just camping once in a while.


----------



## LUPARA (Dec 14, 2009)

LightCannon;

FLYYE products are well-made and tough; in fact I think they made stuff for others like EagleIndustries etc. OR, Pantac products. They once made stuff for high-end people like Maxpedition. CONDOR Outdoors have some good, well-made stuff too. Maxpedition products (with the exeption of the designs and colour options), are no better than the companies mentioned above. You should shoot for the 1000DenierCordura always.

You'll find what you want easily without paying an arm and a leg. 

Good hunting!!!


----------



## kosPap (Dec 23, 2009)

hmm there is a line of gear here in Greece that is called Lawman...

the range, design and construction is VERY like the Maxpedition stuff, so I would guess it is from the same factory in Philippines...

ZZCannot know if it is inported in the US and underwhat name, but it worths searching fo it...


----------



## LUPARA (Jan 1, 2010)

KosPap;
Do you have a link to the Lawman stuff in Greece? I got a Condor Outdoors 'Deployment Bag' yesterday. Overall quality excellent (even stitching); it's small (12 inches long-30.5cm) and has four separate pockets with molle attachments. The shoulder carry strap has metal attachments and can easily be removed. I'm pleased with it.


----------



## kosPap (Jan 1, 2010)

here you go...

http://www.lawman.gr/index.php?page...id=21&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=77&lang=en

but did you note prices?


----------

